# A request to the Android community...



## marine6680 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have been around since the beginning of android. I Had a G1, then a Nexus One, to a MT4G, and now a Rezound. I rooted every one (minus the rezound obviously) and frequented the forums, learning and discussing the Mod'ing of these devices. As these past years have gone by, I have grown more and more concerned with the direction the community has taken.

Now there has always been at least some drama within the community, but as Android has grown in popularity, and more users seek info in the forums, the drama has ramped up exponentially it seems.

I remember when it was more about info than ego...

My request: Can we please get back to what its really about? Mod'ing, Flashing, and fun. Lets leave our egos at the door, they only do more harm than good. A sense of community and mutual respect is what we should strive for.

No personal insults/attacks be respectful even in disagreements

Don't steal code... give credit where due

Don't be a troll

Don't flame someone just for ignorance (if they seem to be habitual in forum misuse tell a mod so they can investigate and they can handle it appropriately)

Expect nothing, make no demands, ask politely... this goes for all sides

Remember this is a hobby and just for fun for most of us. Replace the fun with drama and what is the point.

I am sure there are other things I could list, but that will do for now.


----------



## rabidpencil (Dec 1, 2011)

+1


----------



## chad0989 (Dec 9, 2011)

Exactly this, my biggest issue lately is the holding back of information. I just got my rezound, but I've been an active dev for the inc for a long time now (incredikernel/incredicontrol). When the ICS roms came along there were numerous things that I was pretty sure I could fix, but nobody was pushing their source. I wasn't about to take the time to do an entire port myself just to fix those couple things. So now everyone is still waiting for them to fix the problems which likely could have been solved a long time ago if they would allow a community effort.


----------



## MrSmith317 (Nov 28, 2011)

Semper Fi


----------



## Xtreme Outcast (Nov 24, 2011)

chad0989 said:


> Exactly this, my biggest issue lately is the holding back of information. I just got my rezound, but I've been an active dev for the inc for a long time now (incredikernel/incredicontrol). When the ICS roms came along there were numerous things that I was pretty sure I could fix, but nobody was pushing their source. I wasn't about to take the time to do an entire port myself just to fix those couple things. So now everyone is still waiting for them to fix the problems which likely could have been solved a long time ago if they would allow a community effort.


It Is Truly Sad There Is No More Community Effort. I Can't Tell You How Many Times I Would Get Talked Down To And "Flamed" For Helping Other Members. It Got To A Point I Just Stopped Even Posting Anything At All. Now I'm Back New Phone And It's Just As Bad Here As It Was In The X2 Forums.


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

you sir, are a badass, this hit's the nail on the head for so many of the problems I deal with. ALL MY THANKS, TAKE THEM.


----------



## tsmith.ks (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok so I have been with Android since the launch of the original Moto Droid. Never got into rooting and all this. But now I have a Droid Charge and I'm looking to get my feet wet.

Now with that being said... I see the drama. I don't quite understand it because I feel like I walked in the the middle of a conversation most times, you know what I mean. Either way, I don't get it. Maybe it's just because I grew up not really caring what others think if they don't agree with me or have issues with what I say. I have my opinion, you have yours, lets call it a day. Pissing contests go nowhere and are mostly pointless. Pissing contests on a internet forum even more so.

My thought is have fun, get along if you can, keep quiet if you can't, and help out where you can.

In less words, I 100% agree with the OP. Glad to see there are some like minded people.


----------



## jcase (Jun 7, 2011)

chad0989 said:


> Exactly this, my biggest issue lately is the holding back of information. I just got my rezound, but I've been an active dev for the inc for a long time now (incredikernel/incredicontrol). When the ICS roms came along there were numerous things that I was pretty sure I could fix, but nobody was pushing their source. I wasn't about to take the time to do an entire port myself just to fix those couple things. So now everyone is still waiting for them to fix the problems which likely could have been solved a long time ago if they would allow a community effort.


Holding back of information has its uses. Say you found a s-off for HTC phones, disclosing it when only 1 or 2 phones would benefit, screws everyone else out of it, when holding it out for a few weeks, would allow many other to benefit.

IE if you don't like someone holding out information that they found, on their own, with their own time and own money, then do it yourself. That is exactly what I do.


----------



## marine6680 (Nov 24, 2011)

It is what it is I guess, but I wish it was a more friendly environment. Trying to find info for rooting a new phone with all the drama going on only confuses people that are simply here to seek knowledge, even experienced Mod'ers can find it hard to wade through the crap to find what they need.



jcase said:


> Holding back of information has its uses. Say you found a s-off for HTC phones, disclosing it when only 1 or 2 phones would benefit, screws everyone else out of it, when holding it out for a few weeks, would allow many other to benefit.
> 
> IE if you don't like someone holding out information that they found, on their own, with their own time and own money, then do it yourself. That is exactly what I do.


True, you don't want the OEMs to get it and patch it or inexperienced flashers to get it and brick thousands of phones... That being said, there is a difference between looking out for the community and looking out for your ego.

We don't all have the skills to crack these phones open ourselves, and not everyone has the time to learn either.









Me personally... I am more worried about keeping aircraft flying rather than programming and Deving. I'll leave that up those with more skills in that area than myself. I will just throw a little cash their way when they do.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

I really like this thread.


----------



## ss13 (Sep 26, 2011)

+1


----------



## jimv2000 (Aug 28, 2011)

I really don't understand what is going on with this forum and XDA. 90% of the time when someone asks a "noob question", a dozen people respond with about 50 thread-clogging posts telling them that they're stupid, should read the whole thread, shouldn't need their hand held, should use the search tool, should read the rules, should read all the stickies, etc. If someone just answered the f'n question, the threads wouldn't be full of so much garbage that needs to be sorted through to find anything.

Drives. Me. Insane.


----------



## marine6680 (Nov 24, 2011)

I think this issue is a problem in the world at large as well. Lack of common courtesy.


----------



## bozidar0 (Aug 27, 2011)

+1 I totally agree with the OP


----------

